# Called Steinhart checking on recent order status.... anyone else waiting on confirmation



## safetypro79 (Feb 15, 2006)

Just a while ago (16:10 in Germany) got their voicemail/message instructions in English. Was calling as being a LONG time Steinhart owner (Jan 2004) I've ordered several watches from Germany during the past few years.

This is a first for a no response with my history after payment for the Vintage GMT, back in stock per their website (Tuesday Sept 17th) normally within 24 hours they respond to confirm and advise on FedEx shipping.

Typical business issues, order priorities, scheduling, etc could affect their response time.

Anyone else waiting on confirmation or order status?

Bottom line is: Most of us are loyal fans of Steinhart or else we would not buy nor frequent the WUS forum. And keeping in mind some issues may have developed at Steinhart's office in Germany that have caused delays. Sometimes these delays are not communicated to customers on a timely basis, makes good business sense to do so but, nerveless we really don't know what is going on if anything other than normal.


----------



## AstroLab (Sep 9, 2013)

Ordered the Ocean 2 about two weeks ago, got the payment confirmation the next day. Nothing since then, even though the website said the watch should ship beginning of September (now it says mid September).

Sent an email a few days ago to inquire on the status, no reply.


----------



## safetypro79 (Feb 15, 2006)

Two weeks for no response is excessive even for we "seasoned" Steinhart owners. 

Far less than their typical world-class customer service.

Anyone know if there are issues at Steinhart HQ in Germany ??


----------



## safetypro79 (Feb 15, 2006)

Busy folks at Steinhart, received email this am from my request last Friday for confirmation advising 10 business days till shipping... two weeks..

But as we Steinhart owners already know... worth the wait


----------



## omnik (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi, this is my first post on WUS... so to share on my Steinhart experience for GMT-OCEAN 1 BLACK order.

Order/Payment made on 10th of September.
Inquiry email about order status sent on 11th of September, got back reply day after, with confirmation that they received the payment and to allow 8 working days for packing. 
Tomorrow is 8th day of waiting... will post on updates.


Br, Nikola

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk412 (Mar 1, 2013)

I ordered the ocean vintage gmt as my first steinhart this past Friday (September 20th) and received a payment confirmation this morning. I was wondering how long it will take to ship but thanks to you I guess now I know that I have a two week wait, sigh.


----------



## iceman64 (Jan 8, 2010)

I ordered the OV GMT on Monday Sept 16th, did not receive order confirmation until Thursday the 19th, and have yet to receive any notification as to shipment. Sent an inquiry on Friday the 20th, and no response yet. Guess I'll hurry up and wait ...

It does beg the question that if there is such a backlog of orders (ie, sales are strong), to the point of being 2-3 weeks to ship "in stock" items, how can they not justify some additional help in the shipping dept? I've heard reasons like moving and maternity leave (really?), but as a business owner myself, I can assure you that the customer will remember the wait time, long after whatever compassion that may have existed for "internal" issues has waned ...


----------



## sk412 (Mar 1, 2013)

iceman64 said:


> I ordered the OV GMT on Monday Sept 16th, did not receive order confirmation until Thursday the 19th, and have yet to receive any notification as to shipment. Sent an inquiry on Friday the 20th, and no response yet. Guess I'll hurry up and wait ...
> 
> It does beg the question that if there is such a backlog of orders (ie, sales are strong), to the point of being 2-3 weeks to ship "in stock" items, how can they not justify some additional help in the shipping dept? I've heard reasons like moving and maternity leave (really?), but as a business owner myself, I can assure you that the customer will remember the wait time, long after whatever compassion that may have existed for "internal" issues has waned ...


This is has been an ongoing problem for YEARS now and Steinhart never changes their ways. Maybe in Europe it is an acceptable form of customer service (I only say this because I have no experience with European companies) However working in retail Asa manager, I know for a fact if I kept a customer waiting without any updates or if I had employees going on breaks or calling out without having a replacement for them, I would be fired instantly.


----------



## allez54 (Jan 21, 2013)

iceman64 said:


> It does beg the question that if there is such a backlog of orders (ie, sales are strong), to the point of being 2-3 weeks to ship "in stock" items, how can they not justify some additional help in the shipping dept? I've heard reasons like moving and maternity leave (really?), but as a business owner myself, I can assure you that the customer will remember the wait time, long after whatever compassion that may have existed for "internal" issues has waned ...


..and we will order them also in future  ..for sure.
Understand you, but sometimes there are more bad lucks at one time - I talked to Steinhart last week and she told me, that they also have emloyees fallen ill. If it´t true or not - I´m patient, will wait 3 weeks for whole procedure (most of it passed fortunately in my case) and will be happy with my vintage gmt  
heads up guys, hope they will raise their speed and you all could wear your expected watches faster than it seems today!

kind regards from "Steinhart-Land"


----------



## safetypro79 (Feb 15, 2006)

_ As we all know Gunter and his team try very hard to please all their customers both long time and new, delays in communications and shipping as mentioned do occur.

Sometimes, we tend to revert to the typical "Got to have it now attitude" unfortunately so prevalent in our society today.

I'm happy to wait and have had a response from Steinhart. So all is well._


----------



## omnik (Sep 12, 2013)

omnik said:


> Hi, this is my first post on WUS... so to share on my Steinhart experience for GMT-OCEAN 1 BLACK order.
> 
> Order/Payment made on 10th of September.
> Inquiry email about order status sent on 11th of September, got back reply day after, with confirmation that they received the payment and to allow 8 working days for packing.
> ...


Today I received shipment confirmation from Steinhart!

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## safetypro79 (Feb 15, 2006)

That's good news.. that Steinhart team is living up to their on going world-class reputation of customer service.......

now maybe getting the elves to work at night getting all those orders out...LOL


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

safetypro79 said:


> That's good news.. that Steinhart team is living up to their on going world-class reputation of customer service.......
> 
> now maybe getting the elves to work at night getting all those orders out...LOL


Is there a reason you keep supersizing your text?


----------



## sk412 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hmm looks like I have about a week of wait before my watch ships out I guess. Oh how much I hate waiting.


----------



## AstroLab (Sep 9, 2013)

FedEx just delivered my Ocean 2. Ordered on September 9th. Didn't get a shipping confirmation email so I was a bit surprised, must have gone to the spam folder like most steinhart emails.


----------



## hanzo (Feb 24, 2012)

Uwe W. said:


> Is there a reason you keep supersizing your text?


Old age ? :-d


----------



## Marcel555 (Aug 28, 2013)

I wish I read this thread and others about Steinhart's communication and delivery time issues. I ordered/paid for the available (per website) Nav B Chrono ii on 09-23-10. Less then 24 hours, I got confirmation that they received payment and they will "process" my order in "a few days." Now I realize that this may mean the processing time could take weeks or months. I sent them an email this morning asking when my watch will be shipped. Hopefully I get a reply next week. I have never experienced ordering anything online that took one week to ship from the day the item was ordered. If I don't get any updates from them next week, I plan to cancel my order and get a refund. I'd rather spend my money on a watch from a company that has good customer service.


----------



## sk412 (Mar 1, 2013)

Marcel555 said:


> I wish I read this thread and others about Steinhart's communication and delivery time issues. I ordered/paid for the available (per website) Nav B Chrono ii on 09-23-10. Less then 24 hours, I got confirmation that they received payment and they will "process" my order in "a few days." Now I realize that this may mean the processing time could take weeks or months. I sent them an email this morning asking when my watch will be shipped. Hopefully I get a reply next week. I have never experienced ordering anything online that took one week to ship from the day the item was ordered. If I don't get any updates from them next week, I plan to cancel my order and get a refund. I'd rather spend my money on a watch from a company that has good customer service.


Well there are other online retailers that sell steinharts and ship within twenty four hours but they charge a little extra, which I don't mind paying. I will use them in the future. Since this was my first Steinhart purchase last week, I guess I will just wait it out. Most likely you will have to wait a week more for your watch to be shipped. It has been 7 business day since my payment confirmation, but my watch didn't ship yet.


----------



## heatscore (Feb 26, 2013)

If you plan to cancel your order next week, you probably wont receive a refund until a week after that. By that time your watch will have shipped. You might as well just wait it out. Oh, and their customer service is usually great; they are just a little backlogged right now.



Marcel555 said:


> I wish I read this thread and others about Steinhart's communication and delivery time issues. I ordered/paid for the available (per website) Nav B Chrono ii on 09-23-10. Less then 24 hours, I got confirmation that they received payment and they will "process" my order in "a few days." Now I realize that this may mean the processing time could take weeks or months. I sent them an email this morning asking when my watch will be shipped. Hopefully I get a reply next week. I have never experienced ordering anything online that took one week to ship from the day the item was ordered. If I don't get any updates from them next week, I plan to cancel my order and get a refund. I'd rather spend my money on a watch from a company that has good customer service.


----------



## LandCruzer94 (Aug 17, 2013)

I placed my order for an Ocean One Black back on Sept 3rd and just got mine shipped to me on Wed. if that helps. They did ship it on Monday though, so it came pretty fast.


----------



## panamavin (Dec 16, 2012)

I ordered my ocean 1 GMT Pepsi on the 11 when the site said shipment expected mid September. I emailed them a few days ago and was told it was in the process of shipping. Now it's been going on 3 weeks and no confirmation of shipping. If I don't receive any word next week I will email again and pending that response will cancel if necessary. I'm patient but over a month for a watch is pushing it. Oh and stupid me wants to order a racetimer but after this am having second thoughts!


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2013)

Take the wait as an affirmation that you have chosen wisely. I find the same is true in high end audio equipment, built by very high quality, but small firms. This is a tribute to the fact that they produce very high quality goods at a reasonable price. Do not give up the ship!


----------



## safetypro79 (Feb 15, 2006)

Any updates from anyone?

I suspect I will know next Monday ( will be 10 business days from last email from Steinhart)

as to a delivery date on my VGMT


----------



## sk412 (Mar 1, 2013)

safetypro79 said:


> Any updates from anyone?
> 
> I suspect I will know next Monday ( will be 10 business days from last email from Steinhart)
> 
> as to a delivery date on my VGMT


I ordered last friday, and emailed them once last week but no response. At this point I am very frustrated due to this being my first experience with Steinhart. Of course I expected the poor shipping and handling time considering it is an in-stock item. However, I did not expect such bad communication. This experience sure makes me want to use other dealers for Steinhart watches rather than buying direct.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

I ordered Ocean 2 Orange on 1 July and cancelled my order a couple of days ago. Today I received a full refund, maybe will be Steinhart one day if they change movement supplier.


----------



## AIrey1507 (Sep 6, 2012)

I recently ordered an Ocean Vintage GMT when I saw it was back in stock (finally!)

*September 16* - order placed in late morning (US Central timezone)
*September 17* - Steinhart PayPal invoiced received; paid immediately; payment verification received
*September 19 *- Inquired about delivery time estimate (was going on vacation that week). Somewhat confusing reply from Steinhart: "actually we pack orders with payment date of the 8th.

Your payment reached us on the 17th. Please allow approx. 10 more working days for packing. The day your package leaves us you'll get an email with tracking number."
*September 30 (today)* - received email at 3:30 AM CDT confirming shipment and FedEx tracking ID.
*October 2 (this Wednesday)* - estimated delivery according to FedEx based on tracking number provided.

So initially it seemed like they were only fulfilling orders on a month by month basis with a cutoff date (September 8?). Apparently this was not the case as my watch was either shipped a couple days ago (assuming standard delivery) or shipped from Germany today (with expedited shipping).

Either way, it looks like I will have my watch in hand 16 days after order date. I can live with that.


----------



## sk412 (Mar 1, 2013)

AIrey1507 said:


> I recently ordered an Ocean Vintage GMT when I saw it was back in stock (finally!)
> 
> *September 16* - order placed in late morning (US Central timezone)
> *September 17* - Steinhart PayPal invoiced received; paid immediately; payment verification received
> ...


I placed my order and paid 4 days after you (September 20th), so I am hoping my watch is shipped out at least by the end of this week. Glad to hear your watch is out, post some pictures once you receive it!


----------



## djosbun (Feb 4, 2013)

I just received an e-mail reply from them stating they are waiting on delivery from Switzerland (ETA movements, I assume) but don't expect to receive the delivery until the end of October.


----------



## sk412 (Mar 1, 2013)

_"Hello Khan,_
_thank you for your e-mail. Please have a little patience. Our shipping team is small at the moment and we have many orders. We try to send it this week._

_Mit freundlichen Grüßen,_

_Best regards,_

_Joanna Bosch"_

I reached out to Joanna last night regarding my order placed on the 20th and this is the response I received. Looks like the wait time is a little over 2 weeks for in-stock items. Bummer but hopefully they are able to ship out the watch by early next week.


----------



## safetypro79 (Feb 15, 2006)

23/9/13

Dear John,

we will need approx 10 more working days for packing, sorry.

You’ll get an email with tracking number.


Best regards,

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,



Judith H. Kuchler
Steinhart Watches GmbH

Next Monday Oct 7th it might ship....


----------



## farlig (May 5, 2013)

I'm trying to cancel my order but they're not responding to my e-mails...
Placed the order over 2 weeks ago and the homepage said in stock.


----------



## sk412 (Mar 1, 2013)

farlig said:


> I'm trying to cancel my order but they're not responding to my e-mails...
> Placed the order over 2 weeks ago and the homepage said in stock.


I am in the same situation as you but we should have our watches by next week. Extremely slow but just wait it out since it takes a week for the refund also.


----------



## Marcel555 (Aug 28, 2013)

I've decided to give it another week. I'm intruiged by what the packing looks like and how special the box should be. If it takes more than 2 weeks to pack my watch then it's gotta be hand-wrapped by one specially trained artisan!


----------



## safetypro79 (Feb 15, 2006)

If the reason for canceling an order is frustration with the communications and delivery delay then you should do what makes you comfortable.

I started this thread, with the curiosity on the communication delay as it was not what I/we had experienced in the past and hoping to hear from others or perhaps someone who knows Steinhart rather that guessing. I don't know if Steinhart has an employee that checks the forum for comments and current feeling of owners/buyers on a regular basis.

I am still willing to wait.


----------



## panamavin (Dec 16, 2012)

I got my FedEx tracking number this morning and it says it will be here tomorrow. We shall see. Like some others I am no longer frustrated but intrigued!


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Marcel555 said:


> I'm intruiged by what the packing looks like and how special the box should be. If it takes more than 2 weeks to pack my watch then it's gotta be hand-wrapped by one specially trained artisan!


I don't think yours is the only watch that needs to be packed...


----------



## farlig (May 5, 2013)

sk412 said:


> I am in the same situation as you but we should have our watches by next week. Extremely slow but just wait it out since it takes a week for the refund also.


They finally canceled my order. I'll come back when they've cleared their backlog and movement shortage issues. For now I'm taking my business elsewhere. Good luck everyone!


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

Marcel555 said:


> I've decided to give it another week. I'm intruiged by what the packing looks like and how special the box should be. If it takes more than 2 weeks to pack my watch then it's gotta be hand-wrapped by one specially trained artisan!


Let's hope it's not like this:


----------



## chbx (Sep 9, 2013)

if i were steinhart i'd frequently check this forum. seems to me the best free advertisment you can get.


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

chbx said:


> if i were steinhart i'd frequently check this forum. seems to me the best free advertisment you can get.


They do , his username is *Triton* if I remember if right


----------



## iceman64 (Jan 8, 2010)

Got the email this morning that my OV GMT is on the way. 13 days after ordering but happy that she is now en route to NC. Fed Ex is showing anticipated delivery today!


----------



## The Naf (Mar 31, 2012)

Haha FedEx was showing anticipated delivery for Tuesday and its Wednesday evening here already 

The Naf


----------



## safetypro79 (Feb 15, 2006)

What date did you place your order?


----------



## The Naf (Mar 31, 2012)

safetypro79 said:


> What date did you place your order?


If ur asking me it was the 13th of September...I think we worked out that there was currently an approximate processing time of two weeks...patience is key I guess...in the end I'll judge the brand predominantly on the quality of its watches though promptness of service is always nice to have 

The Naf


----------



## sk412 (Mar 1, 2013)

Well I was sent another email from judith even though I did not reach out to her. Confirmation such as this is needed more, puts my mind at ease.

Dear Sir,today, we pack orders with payment date Sept. 19th.Your payment reached us on September 23rd. Therefore, we need approx. 4 more working days. Sorry for the delay.Best rgds,Judith H. KuchlerSteinhart Watches GmbH

I guess next week it will ship for me.


----------



## safetypro79 (Feb 15, 2006)

I just received my Steinhart FedEx shipping confirmation this am. 

Placed my order on Wednesday Sept 18th


----------



## Marcel555 (Aug 28, 2013)

sk412 said:


> Well I was sent another email from judith even though I did not reach out to her. Confirmation such as this is needed more, puts my mind at ease.
> 
> Dear Sir,today, we pack orders with payment date Sept. 19th.Your payment reached us on September 23rd. Therefore, we need approx. 4 more working days. Sorry for the delay.Best rgds,Judith H. KuchlerSteinhart Watches GmbH
> 
> I guess next week it will ship for me.


I just received the exact same email from the same person, this morning. However, they received my payment on the 24th. The email does not directly answer my previous inquiry about when my watch will be shipped. I'm glad this thread exists so that I can gauge through other people's experience, when my watch might arrive.


----------



## safetypro79 (Feb 15, 2006)

As previously discussed, they are small and lots of orders. I'm sure we will all be happy soon.

Enjoy your Steinhart's whenever they arrive.

Great folks, Great company as always!


----------



## heatscore (Feb 26, 2013)

I ordered and payed on the 19th. Im hoping it'll be sent out before the end of the week . . . fingers crossed.


----------



## traviss0 (Dec 13, 2011)

I ordered the Ocean Vintage GMT and received the "we got your order" email about 3 weeks ago and haven't had any update. Normally I would panic but it seems this is a normal thing for Steinhart.

I am hoping that I don't get the "Sorry but we do not have any in stock" email.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Ordered my OVR on 9/14 and got it today.
Well worth the wait. Great value for the money


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Need pics as I wait for mine


----------



## Marcel555 (Aug 28, 2013)

Can anyone please report how long their wait was to receive a stainless steel bracelet or any other accessory?


----------



## neolamp (Dec 16, 2012)

Marcel555 said:


> Can anyone please report how long their wait was to receive a stainless steel bracelet or any other accessory?


I have ordered both a watch and a strap on separate orders and the wait time is about the same.


----------



## kauaijim (May 12, 2013)

Ordered a stainless steel 22mm ocean one bracelet and the end pieces on September 9 and got the envelope September 26. Would have been about a week earlier but there was some error in FedExing with another shipment marked as delivered (and wasn't) on the 19th. Steinhart reshipped without notification from me. Eleven days from Germany to Kauai is blazing speed. 

My current problem is that the order was incomplete. One of the endpiece packs (there were two, each supposed to contain endpiece, springbar and link) was missing the link that attaches the fitted endpiece that conforms to the watch's curve between the lugs to the bracelet itself. Emails informing Steinhart and requesting the link have so far been unanswered. 

So, the shipping speed was reasonable but the response has been slow. The bracelet itself is reasonable for the price but because it's a screw connector requires the proper link.


----------



## Ipromise (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm a new Steinhart customer and felt some of the same frustrations, though not quite as extreme as a couple of people. Now that I have it though, I can honestly say it's worth the wait. I went with the Ocean 1 GMT Blue Red. After 3 weeks with the watch, it hasn't left my wrist. I tried to put on my Visodate, but I lasted 5 mins, haha. 2 weeks since I adjusted the time, and I'm +2 sec right now!!!

Here's the thing. You want a watch beautiful watch with excellent build quality, ETA movement, sapphire crystal, good to 300m, and comfortable to wear? You can get it from the big boys shipped immediately or from a nice, shiny boutique, but it's going to cost you some $2000. Or you can get it from Steinhart for $500, and wait a little while. Nothing is free in this world...


----------



## safetypro79 (Feb 15, 2006)

Just arrived at 10:30

As always very nice, I see Steinhart includes a polish cloth now, nice touch.

Original order date was the 18th for those waiting....


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

I ordered on 18th and paid straight away , got my shipment email on weds which said info sent to fedex and estimated delivery today , however today it shows that the watch was only just picked up by FedEx today and now estimated delivery is next tues 8th ! I wouldn't mind waiting if I was kept informed by Steinhart but the only email I've had was the day after I paid saying they would process my order in a few days. Will be nearly 3 weeks since I paid by the time i receive the watch and I would at least expect an email saying sorry we are busy and it will take a little while longer to process your order. Still I'm sure it will be worth the wait but a simple email would have improved the customer experience a hell of a lot.


----------



## sk412 (Mar 1, 2013)

Well after exactly two weeks or 10 business days, I received my tracking info this morning, just as I was informed by the Steinhart team. If Steinhart schedules a FedEx pick up today, I shall receive it tomorrow by 10:30, which is amazing. I ordered on the 20th and received payment confirmation on the 23rd. I am guessing they are up to packaging orders from the 23rd.


----------



## traviss0 (Dec 13, 2011)

Ha, I received the exact email. "I ordered on the 20th and received payment confirmation on the 23rd", not quite true but I won't complain because my Vintage GMT will be here in a couple days.


----------



## Marcel555 (Aug 28, 2013)

sk412 said:


> Well after exactly two weeks or 10 business days, I received my tracking info this morning, just as I was informed by the Steinhart team. If Steinhart schedules a FedEx pick up today, I shall receive it tomorrow by 10:30, which is amazing. I ordered on the 20th and received payment confirmation on the 23rd. I am guessing they are up to packaging orders from the 23rd.


So here's what I've observed from everyone's posts (going back a copule of years!):

"Receiving the payment" = takes 1 to 2 days.
"Processing the order" = takes 1 to 2 weeks.
"Packing the watch" = takes 1 to 2 weeks.
"scheduling the shipment" = 1 to 2 days?

They said they received my money on the 24th and so theoretically, I should get my tracking info. Tomorrow. We'll see. I expect this watch to arrive in perfect condition, which is reasonable because if something is wrong with the watch, who knows how long it will take to get it back fixed!


----------



## heatscore (Feb 26, 2013)

I ordered and paid on Sept. 19th and still nothing. I feel left out. lol


----------



## Marcel555 (Aug 28, 2013)

heatscore said:


> I ordered and paid on Sept. 19th and still nothing. I feel left out. lol


Welcome to the Steinhart Support Group. Feel free to cry, vent your feelings and share excitement as we all await the coming of our timepieces. The experience may be comparable to purchasing a home except Escrows close in a shorter period of time.


----------



## panamavin (Dec 16, 2012)

I must be a glutton for punishment as I ordered the Steinhart racetimer brown. This time the reply email said give them 5 years before shipping.... J/K! :-d
They said allow 10 days to pack. Not ship but pack and that's an item in stock. Psbtw I still have yet to receive the gmt Pepsi I ordered SEP 12!o|


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Marcel, I cannot argue with your comments mate...|>

Over time things have changed, firstly it used to be that from the moment a watch was ordered one could expect delivery within 10 days. From numerous personal experience this is exactly how it often worked. However, with the advent of a rapid & well deserved jump in popularity time has seen this move out to a number of days & in some cases a small number of weeks. With the constraints Steinhart has with their current circumstances (mentioned on many occassions in the forum) this unfortunately is to be expected presently & should be taken into account by any new customer, especially any new customer that reads through these threads before they make a purchase. It isn't & should not be a surprise. Regarding communication, yes Steinhart can better manage their interactions with customers, no argument there & Steinhart agree. Importantly with the new HQ coming we can expect things will improve over time. More space offering a greater opportunity to increase staff & better manage every stage & process needed to ensure even higher quality control & customer satisfaction.

Secondly, if there was ever a problem with your watch we (I) know after observing this Steinhart forum for over 6 years it is likely to take less than a month (working off the majority of experiences) from the day the watch leaves you to the day it is returned & all this done 99.9% of the time with no further charge to the customer.

I think it is important for all to understand that holding Steinhart to specific dates is not going to help. All this does is feed the 'MUST HAVE IT NOW' expectations we have & makes one question themselves, Steinhart & in turn causes unecessary angst. It is much better to maintain your expectations to general time lines & not specific days. This is where the forum is a great guide for all.... As above, yes customer communication could improve & hopfully in the coming year this will. It certainly is in Gunters plans. Ultimately, everyone that orders a watch & maintains that order receives a watch. No if no buts.... It is a matter of patience & acceptance of how Steinhart currently deals with orders & whether delays are of their own making or due to suppliers. Again, it isn't a surprise delays are currently occurring. If any customer is not wanting to accept this then they have the option & right to cancel & move on if they so choose......



Marcel555 said:


> So here's what I've observed from everyone's posts (going back a copule of years!):
> 
> "Receiving the payment" = takes 1 to 2 days.
> "Processing the order" = takes 1 to 2 weeks.
> ...


----------



## Marcel555 (Aug 28, 2013)

Received tracking info this morning. Nav B Chrono ii should be delivered this Thursday.


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Ordered blue Racetimer on September 25th. Received order # on September 27th. Got a tracking # today October 9th. 13 days from the time I paid before receiving a tracking #. That's too long to wait for any item to ship that's in stock. 


I went through this a couple years ago when I bought my Apollon so I was expecting a wait. Plus threads like this let me know that the problems were still there so I wasn't surprised by the wait.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

MrMayface said:


> Ordered blue Racetimer on September 25th. Received order # on September 27th. Got a tracking # today October 9th. 13 days from the time I paid before receiving a tracking #. That's too long to wait for any item to ship that's in stock.
> 
> I went through this a couple years ago when I bought my Apollon so I was expecting a wait. Plus threads like this let me know that the problems were still there so I wasn't surprised by the wait.


Wow I ordered OVM before you and still no tracking. Guess I'll give it one more day?


----------



## heatscore (Feb 26, 2013)

mario24601 said:


> Wow I ordered OVM before you and still no tracking. Guess I'll give it one more day?


I ordered and paid for a Nav b chrono (instock) on the 19th and still nothing, so dont feel too bad 

I going to set my alarm for 3am so I can call them.


----------



## panamavin (Dec 16, 2012)

MrMayface said:


> Ordered blue Racetimer on September 25th. Received order # on September 27th. Got a tracking # today October 9th. 13 days from the time I paid before receiving a tracking #. That's too long to wait for any item to ship that's in stock.
> 
> Can I have your problem??? :-d I ordered mine on September 12th when it said they would ship by middle of September. As of now October 9th it's sitting in Memphis! And I just got my tracking order last week.


----------



## esmarquette (Apr 9, 2012)

panamavin said:


> MrMayface said:
> 
> 
> > Ordered blue Racetimer on September 25th. Received order # on September 27th. Got a tracking # today October 9th. 13 days from the time I paid before receiving a tracking #. That's too long to wait for any item to ship that's in stock.
> ...


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Well I guess I need to be counting my blessings. My Racetimer was delivered this morning. About 4 more hours until I can get home and crack it open.


----------



## heatscore (Feb 26, 2013)

MrMayface said:


> Well I guess I need to be counting my blessings. My Racetimer was delivered this morning. About 4 more hours until I can get home and crack it open.


Yes, you are lucky. I am puzzled as to why they wouldn't ship in stock items in order.


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Just got home & tore into my package. One nicely sealed package with 3 straps inside. I figured they were the 2 extra that I ordered, plus the blue leather since I ordered the titanium bracelet. None of the 3 straps was the blue one that came standard if you didn't order the bracelet. Fine. It must be laying on top of the Racetimer inside the box. Open the box up, no blue strap. No deployant clasp. Just the titanium bracelet. That was a little bummer because I really like that strap. I even told them when I ordered that I wanted to make sure that the leather still came along with it since I ordered the bracelet. No one ever responded to that question. But I figured that it would because when I ordered my Apollon on the bracelet I still received the grey strap. 

I wonder if they were just out of the blue strap at the moment and sent me something in its place. But why send me a burgundy strap for a blue watch? Now I have to go through the hassle of getting another strap. 

Sidenote. The Racetime is really nice. Not as huge as it looks in most if the wrist shots I've seen. It's a really nice watch.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

MrMayface said:


> Just got home & tore into my package. One nicely sealed package with 3 straps inside. I figured they were the 2 extra that I ordered, plus the blue leather since I ordered the titanium bracelet. None of the 3 straps was the blue one that came standard if you didn't order the bracelet. Fine. It must be laying on top of the Racetimer inside the box. Open the box up, no blue strap. No deployant clasp. Just the titanium bracelet. That was a little bummer because I really like that strap. I even told them when I ordered that I wanted to make sure that the leather still came along with it since I ordered the bracelet. No one ever responded to that question. But I figured that it would because when I ordered my Apollon on the bracelet I still received the grey strap.
> 
> I wonder if they were just out of the blue strap at the moment and sent me something in its place. But why send me a burgundy strap for a blue watch? Now I have to go through the hassle of getting another strap.
> 
> Sidenote. The Racetime is really nice. Not as huge as it looks in most if the wrist shots I've seen. It's a really nice watch.


Pics! And when did you place order?


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

2nd attempt buying from them. 3 weeks in and got my first email stating it would be another month I said refund me please. 6 days later I got my money freed up. Ill only buy used ever again. How on earth that company stays afloat with that customer service is the 8th wonder of the world 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

Sorry if this upsets some of you guys but why the hell do you put up with this awful service? Im sure the watches are nice but the reports I have read are ridiculous. No good company runs this way. 

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

mario24601 said:


> Pics! And when did you place order?


 Here are a few before I start watching Strike Back. I'll post a couple wrist shots tomorrow. I ordered on September 26th. It's a nice watch. I like the dial work. I love the size. I remember reading back in the Racetimer threads and folks we saying how huge it was. That worried me a ton. Almost made me not buy it. I love the size. The tapering bracelet is a nice touch. But I've never seen so many fingerprints on a new bracelet in my life.











This is the 3rd strap I received. I assume in place of my blue and orange leather strap. I hate it. :roll: I'm not that good with matching colors, but I'm pretty sure this strap doesn't match my watch.


----------



## yifu (Oct 12, 2013)

Long time lurker and it is sad that my first post has to be about the poor customer service from Steinhart. I sent in my order on the 23th Sep for an OVM and got a payment confirmation email, advising that it will take 10 days to ship. And after that nothing... 3 emails have remained unreplied and there have been no updates at all on the status of my order or why it was getting delayed. I've been eyeing the OVM for a year now and during that time it had been on perpetual back order/out of stock even among its various dealers, same goes for 90% of other Steinhart watches. You would think stock issues would have been worked out during that time.

So, permanently out of stock watches (situation has persisted for more than a year now), poor customer service (either long wait for reply or no reply at all), at least 1+ month delivery time, even on some in stock watches from what i've seen. I'm sure the OVM will be great but i am not sure if it will balance out the negative experience i've had with Steinhart. No business in the world should ever run like this, perhaps the proverbial Steinhart 'fanboy' would be willing to accept that but not the average watch consumer. It's a miracle that a company which is not willing to produce enough to satisfy demand even when given ample time to do so, not willing to take care of its customers or deliver its products in a reasonable time frame can stay afloat in today's world. I don't think it's wise to expect Amazon's 5 min replies or same day shipping but Steinhart is the only microbrand that i know of that has this unusual 'business practice'.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

yifu said:


> Long time lurker and it is sad that my first post has to be about the poor customer service from Steinhart. I sent in my order on the 23th Sep for an OVM and got a payment confirmation email, advising that it will take 10 days to ship. And after that nothing... 3 emails have remained unreplied and there have been no updates at all on the status of my order or why it was getting delayed. I've been eyeing the OVM for a year now and during that time it had been on perpetual back order/out of stock even among its various dealers, same goes for 90% of other Steinhart watches. You would think stock issues would have been worked out during that time.
> 
> So, permanently out of stock watches (situation has persisted for more than a year now), poor customer service (either long wait for reply or no reply at all), at least 1+ month delivery time, even on some in stock watches from what i've seen. I'm sure the OVM will be great but i am not sure if it will balance out the negative experience i've had with Steinhart. No business in the world should ever run like this, perhaps the proverbial Steinhart 'fanboy' would be willing to accept that but not the average watch consumer. It's a miracle that a company which is not willing to produce enough to satisfy demand even when given ample time to do so, not willing to take care of its customers or deliver its products in a reasonable time frame can stay afloat in today's world. I don't think it's wise to expect Amazon's 5 min replies or same day shipping but Steinhart is the only microbrand that i know of that has this unusual 'business practice'.


My orders and comment above in both cases were for the OVM.. you should be getting a email soon stating they are having issues with their manufacturer yet again and dont expect anything until beginning of next month. At least they told me that on last friday. Good luck

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2013)

Blame SWATCH group and ETA. If you don't like their business practices of restricting sales of their movements, then boycott their products. Regards


----------



## yifu (Oct 12, 2013)

I honestly don't think it's ETA's problem that Steinhart can't deliver on its end. It has been known for many years now that ETA was in the process of reducing/cutting off supply to watchmakers outside Swatch and during that time many other Swiss made 'clones' of the popular ETA2824 like the SW200, TC2824, Soprod A10 etc have popped up and many are or have made the switch. Given that Steinhart had many many years of warning with regards to the ETA shortages and there are Swiss alternatives out there i don't see ETA as the primary cause for Steinhart's troubles.


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

johndozier said:


> Blame SWATCH group and ETA. If you don't like their business practices of restricting sales of their movements, then boycott their products. Regards


What?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

gagnello said:


> What?


LOL!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Purchased a Nav B chrono 47 3-4 days ago and am not even thinking about when it will come. It could be weeks. It's part of dealing with Steinhart. They have the worst CS in the business in my opinion, but if you can tolerate massive delays and horrible communication, the value is decent.


----------



## yifu (Oct 12, 2013)

TatsNGuns said:


> My orders and comment above in both cases were for the OVM.. you should be getting a email soon stating they are having issues with their manufacturer yet again and dont expect anything until beginning of next month. At least they told me that on last friday. Good luck
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


Yep, got the email, saying that my order, which was promised to have shipped last month will be delayed another month at least. Can't afford to have money tied up without news for 2 months so i asked for a refund, hope that doesn't require another 4 weeks wait, as it seriously takes that long to get a reply these days with Steinhart. They've cited supply issues to me once again but if a factory has been having 'supply issues' for 90% of Steinhart watches for nearly 2 years then it's perhaps time to switch factories. None of their popular watches have even been in stock for years, it's always 'pre-order', wait a month, very possibly more. Excusable for a month possibly, but not for a year, and i've eyed Steinhart for that long.


----------



## column5 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ordered a Vintage Red last Thursday and received the email asking for 10 business days to process. The order shipped this morning, though, with delivery scheduled for Thursday. So, at least for that model, the turnaround time is pretty good.


----------



## heatscore (Feb 26, 2013)

yifu said:


> Yep, got the email, saying that my order, which was promised to have shipped last month will be delayed another month at least. Can't afford to have money tied up without news for 2 months so i asked for a refund, hope that doesn't require another 4 weeks wait, as it seriously takes that long to get a reply these days with Steinhart. They've cited supply issues to me once again but if a factory has been having 'supply issues' for 90% of Steinhart watches for nearly 2 years then it's perhaps time to switch factories. None of their popular watches have even been in stock for years, it's always 'pre-order', wait a month, very possibly more. Excusable for a month possibly, but not for a year, and i've eyed Steinhart for that long.


If you call them and speak to someone, they would be able to refund your money within minutes rather than days or weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

ordered OVM 23 Sep, just got email stating nothing will ship until end of this month. Asking if I want to cancel order. Anyone else get this? Not sure what to do, worth the wait or just cancel? Who know if it even will ship end of month. What do you guys think?


----------



## kelt (May 17, 2013)

yifu said:


> Yep, got the email, saying that my order, which was promised to have shipped last month will be delayed another month at least. Can't afford to have money tied up without news for 2 months so i asked for a refund, hope that doesn't require another 4 weeks wait, as it seriously takes that long to get a reply these days with Steinhart. They've cited supply issues to me once again but if a factory has been having 'supply issues' for 90% of Steinhart watches for nearly 2 years then it's perhaps time to switch factories. None of their popular watches have even been in stock for years, it's always 'pre-order', wait a month, very possibly more. Excusable for a month possibly, but not for a year, and i've eyed Steinhart for that long.


Steinhart Watch are popular, the watches delivered every month barely cover the pre order list hence the watches are not listed as available but batches are shipped out to customers every month.

If you wait for a model to be listed "in stock" before you commit your order, then you will wait longer than a year at the present delivery rate.

Steinhart are affordable watches of great quality, knowledgeable buyers have caught on.


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

If its a matter of waiting for a watch because of shortage of materials, that's acceptable. When the issue is with communications and lack of updates then that is absolutely aggravating.

I wouldn't get upset if it were a manufacturing or parts issue so long as they are responsive. I mean, it's only a watch and there are not many circumstances when I'd need one right away. So long as I know it's coming along then I'd be happy.

Seems like Steinhart is getting too many people steamed over something that is well within their control - simple courtesy and pleasant timely communication. Amazing how many places where that is in real short supply these days. It's a shame.

Glad I got mine used a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Marcel555 (Aug 28, 2013)

So here's my story:

Ordered the Nav B Chrono ii on September 23rd and got confirmation that I paid the very next day! The email said that it will "take a few days to process" my order and that I will receive notice when it is being shipped. So, I had no idea how long it would take to "process the order" or how long it will take to ship. I also did not know how long it takes to "pack" my watch because apparently, that may take one week. I had to be proactive in finding out what's going on with the almost $1,000.00 I just spent on a watch. It's sad that I have to rely on other customers to find out when I might receive my watch. I received the watch on October 10. So, I was luck because it took only 17 days, compared to other customers here. How's the watch? The watch is great. But, I'm not going to purchase anything from Steinhart again. 

On October 10, I also received my Toshi strap which I ordered from the UK. That watch strap took 5 weeks to get to me! But, the overall experience of purchasing the strap, and clear and direct communication made the experience pleasurable. Yesterday, I ordered another strap from this guy. I know exactly when it will arrive at my doorstep--on November 21, 2013 before noon. If it will be delivered earlier, I know for a fact that I will be notified with a week's notice. Now that is cutomer service! From what I've been reading, Steinhart has been doing the same type of business for years and I'm not expecting any changes to happen soon.

Thanks to all those who shared their experience. It keeps customers informed!


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Mario, if you do not need the money back for other purposes then I recommend you wait for the watch. It is unfortunate you will need to wait but you will be very impressed with the watch once it arrives.



mario24601 said:


> ordered OVM 23 Sep, just got email stating nothing will ship until end of this month. Asking if I want to cancel order. Anyone else get this? Not sure what to do, worth the wait or just cancel? Who know if it even will ship end of month. What do you guys think?


Anyone that is considering buying a Steinhart, whether you like it or not should not be surprised nor ignorant to the current situation especially if they have spent any time reading through this forum or other external watch related forums. It is no secret there are delays (many out of Steinharts control) & no secret some customers have issues regarding their views of Steinharts customer service. May I suggest that any customer that has issue with Steinhart & their overall customer service that they discuss these concerns directly with Steinhart. There has been some discussion here about late replies to queries & shipping of orders etc, but Steinhart do not receive any where near as much of this same feedback that is mentioned in here. Don't get me wrong, they get a little feedback but not as much as is offered in here. GS himself doesn't get anywhere near enough time to read though this forum so direct customer feedback is always the best option.........

To assist in quelling some of the angst here, anyone that orders a Steinhart will receive that Steinhart. You may have to wait a few weeks for an order to arrive, you may not. You may have issue with delayed replies to queries, you may not. You may have issue & not agree with Steinharts work practices, you may not. You may have concerns with stock availability, you may not. All that aside, if you order a watch you will receive that watch. Further, if an order ever arrives that is not complete ie: a strap is missing or something else then Steinhart will quickly correct the discrepancy & do so without any further charge.

It is envisaged these delays & concerns should become less of an issue over time as Steinhart moves into the new larger HQ where will be far more scope & much less obstacles to better manage all facets of the business & bed down new consistent supply.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Riker said:


> Mario, if you do not need the money back for other purposes then I recommend you wait for the watch. It is unfortunate you will need to wait but you will be very impressed with the watch once it arrives.
> 
> Anyone that is considering buying a Steinhart, whether you like it or not should not be surprised nor ignorant to the current situation especially if they have spent any time reading through this forum or other external watch related forums. It is no secret there are delays (many out of Steinharts control) & no secret some customers have issues regarding their views of Steinharts customer service. May I suggest that any customer that has issue with Steinhart & their overall customer service that they discuss these concerns directly with Steinhart. There has been some discussion here about late replies to queries & shipping of orders etc, but Steinhart do not receive any where near as much of this same feedback that is mentioned in here. Don't get me wrong, they get a little feedback but not as much as is offered in here. GS himself doesn't get anywhere near enough time to read though this forum so direct customer feedback is always the best option.........
> 
> ...


I run a small business and value input so I wrote GS and stated the horrible customer service. Waiting weeks to get confirmation of order followed by a email saying another month was needed etc stated his company would be well suited sub contracting out the customer service side of the business and concentrate on what they do best which is make cool watches. I got back a email a few days later simply saying " thank you " and thats that so who knows im sure they know how people love their watches but dread dealing with them on orders or getting a response back from them.

Most I know who are commited to the brand say only go through gnome as then you get the great watch with normal service. Which from a business point of view sucks as ill always take direct sales over discounted orders from a dealer .

Oh well it is what it is

from the backwoods of north Idaho


----------



## raymansg (Apr 13, 2011)

Riker said:


> Mario, if you do not need the money back for other purposes then I recommend you wait for the watch. It is unfortunate you will need to wait but you will be very impressed with the watch once it arrives.
> 
> Anyone that is considering buying a Steinhart, whether you like it or not should not be surprised nor ignorant to the current situation especially if they have spent any time reading through this forum or other external watch related forums. It is no secret there are delays (many out of Steinharts control) & no secret some customers have issues regarding their views of Steinharts customer service. May I suggest that any customer that has issue with Steinhart & their overall customer service that they discuss these concerns directly with Steinhart. There has been some discussion here about late replies to queries & shipping of orders etc, but Steinhart do not receive any where near as much of this same feedback that is mentioned in here. Don't get me wrong, they get a little feedback but not as much as is offered in here. GS himself doesn't get anywhere near enough time to read though this forum so direct customer feedback is always the best option.........
> 
> ...


 Second this. I have waited from a mere few days to about 5 months (only 1) on Steinhart's watches. I knew what I was getting into and was prepared to wait when I made the order. On the occasions I followed up, I got replies within several days. Anyone buying watches from micro brands should be aware of the issues getting the supply from Swatch ... some brands have had their prices increased dramatically but the prices for Steinhart are amazingly good value for the money. I have had to return watches for immediate servicing, broken boxes ... and not once has the CS at Steinhart let me down. I do not think any company would intentionally ships out broken watches. And yes, I am still prepared to wait for any future watch that I will order. It would be unreasonable if I expected Steinhart to answer all my emails within the day or thereabouts. And to stay on topic, I have never had to call Steinhart .. emails have always worked for me.


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

sk412 said:


> This is has been an ongoing problem for YEARS now and Steinhart never changes their ways. Maybe in Europe it is an acceptable form of customer service (I only say this because I have no experience with European companies) However working in retail Asa manager, I know for a fact if I kept a customer waiting without any updates or if I had employees going on breaks or calling out without having a replacement for them, I would be fired instantly.


This is sadly so, so true. There was a thread a while back on this, and there were suggestions Steinhart was investing in a new online system. Clearly, that hasn't happened, which is a great pity. Steinhart designs and makes great watches, but the haphazard order entry system and poor customer communications means that the two Steinhart's I purchased direct are my last. I'll buy from gnomon or second hand.

Such an easy problem to solve, too!


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Riker said:


> Mario, if you do not need the money back for other purposes then I recommend you wait for the watch. It is unfortunate you will need to wait but you will be very impressed with the watch once it arrives.


Yeah I dont mind waiting and Im going to reply and tell them I'm going to wait more. I was thinking of canceling just because I had been wondering if the flat lugs are going to bother me, seems some folks don't like that but I guess Ill never know unless I try it for myself. I guess for now I will continue the waiting game.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

The Steinhart process can make you crazy if you let it.

I received a tracking number Wednesday morning and the package still hasn't been picked up. It normally takes no more than two days once it's been picked up, but from receiving a tracking number to delivery, it can take forever just to get it in the air.

There's no doubt about it. Every part of the process is atypical and frustrating. I live with it, but I'm not OK with it. I would not advise friends to go through this as they would always be calling me asking me what the deal is and then it becomes a headache for me.

*EDIT* Well, it appears now that it will be next week before it is picked up. So I get a tracking number and hope that only five days later it's picked up and shipped. Very, very lame.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

There are two simple fixes to their customer service issues which are known through out the galaxy. 1. Stop buying direct which would force them to offer their lines to resellers who would obviously offer better service or 2. They sub contract out their customer service to a company that understands the basic concepts of service. For those who say " well it comes with micro brands " I say BS ! I go with micro brands in part due to their awesome customer service. Heck most the time you get replies back from the owner and designer of the watches we all love so much and thats cool as it should be. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> There are two simple fixes to their customer service issues which are known through out the galaxy. 1. Stop buying direct which would force them to offer their lines to resellers who would obviously offer better service or 2. They sub contract out their customer service to a company that understands the basic concepts of service. For those who say " well it comes with micro brands " I say BS ! I go with micro brands in part due to their awesome customer service. Heck most the time you get replies back from the owner and designer of the watches we all love so much and thats cool as it should be.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Total bs. This defense is amazing to me.

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kauaijim (May 12, 2013)

Steinhart isn't a microbrand. Their customer service is just spotty and the watches come in slowly. I ordered an OVM and it may get to me sometime in November. I also ordered a bracelet to put on my Dubaufre (endpieces and lug holes are different BTW) and the order was short a link. Emailed for correction and I've been getting relatively quick responses from two different employees. I got the missing piece in a couple of weeks but I actually expect another one as the original order seems to have been shipped twice. 

If you want outstanding service from a microbrand, try TWCO or Hexa.


----------



## djosbun (Feb 4, 2013)

Communication delays are one thing, but receiving a non-running watch (recently posted in this forum) and new watches with dirt and scratches under the crystal are beyond bad. Maybe they've trusted a third party to assemble and ship the watches for them. Who knows.


----------



## Overwound (May 15, 2013)

djosbun said:


> Communication delays are one thing, but receiving a non-running watch (recently posted in this forum) and new watches with dirt and scratches under the crystal are beyond bad. Maybe they've trusted a third party to assemble and ship the watches for them. Who knows.


I believe Steinhart ships all of their watches but a third party definitely assembles them in Switzerland.


----------



## rforeman0524 (Oct 7, 2013)

I placed a pre-order for an Ocean 1 Black w/ceramic bezel on Oct 6th, got the confirmation email on Oct 7th, and I paid via PayPal immediately but still have yet to recieve an email for estimated shipping. I emailed them this past Friday but I forgot they're closed on weekends. Looks like i have to wait and see


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

For the most part this is correct. Steinhart ship their watches directly from their HQ in Augsburg. They can & do work on the watches themselves if need be via their watchmakers .



Overwound said:


> I believe Steinhart ships all of their watches but a third party definitely assembles them in Switzerland.


Overwound, the watches are not yet back in stock (soon though). The website does however say the following; This model can be pre-ordered, ONLY. Delivery delays must be expected. Next shipment *planned for approx. end of October ! *You should expect that it is possible this could be delayed even further but end October is the time Steinhart is aiming for.



rforeman0524 said:


> I placed a pre-order for an Ocean 1 Black w/ceramic bezel on Oct 6th, got the confirmation email on Oct 7th, and I paid via PayPal immediately but still have yet to recieve an email for estimated shipping. I emailed them this past Friday but I forgot they're closed on weekends. Looks like i have to wait and see


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> The Steinhart process can make you crazy if you let it.
> 
> I received a tracking number Wednesday morning and the package still hasn't been picked up. It normally takes no more than two days once it's been picked up, but from receiving a tracking number to delivery, it can take forever just to get it in the air.
> 
> ...


So the watch is supposed to be delivered tomorrow, with overnight shipping. So keep in mind that it's not uncommon to wait a week to go from tracking number to picked up by FedEx. Yeah it's slow, but if it comes in good condition and working properly I will be very happy.


----------



## rforeman0524 (Oct 7, 2013)

I recieved my order number and an email saying that they will need 5-8 business days for packing. So is that just packing itself? Or packing anf shipping?


----------



## RejZoR (May 12, 2010)

Paid my Ocean One Black with ceramic bezel on 7th October and haven't got a word since. They said they'll need 10 working days, that time is pretty much there. Hm...


----------



## WiZARD7 (Apr 4, 2012)

I've orderd/payed my OVM on 3rd October, on 4th they sent an email:
"Due to a very high volume of demand, we need approx. 10 working days for packing. We kindly ask you to consider this. Thank you.."

and NOW I have just received the tracking number


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Finally got tracking just now for OVM ordered September 23! Was about to cancel order too  I might actually just flip it since for something else while waiting.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

OK so my watch came. It was ordered on 10/10 and received 10/22. That is acceptable.

The watch is beautiful and working perfectly. It did come with a different strap than what it said would come, and I don't like it as much, but it would have been held up for who knows how long had they waited for #160 to be back in stock. They'll probably give me a discount if I really want the correct strap.

The only complaint I have, and it's minor, is a big dent in the top if the outer box from sending it in an envelope. I wish they would not do that, or put another generic box around the signed outer one. But again, it came from Germany to the US in 24 hours and the watch is beautiful, so I'm very happy.


----------



## chbx (Sep 9, 2013)

just out if couriosity: who cares for outer boxes?

are you really saying they should put the *outer* box which contains the box the watch is in in an extra box?


----------



## esq3585 (Jun 10, 2011)

Chbx I think robotaz is saying this due to the white outer box actually being quite a nice item with the Steinhart logo, two of my outer boxes have been mashed up on arrival at first i was a bit miffed but tbh they are packed away and haven't been looked at for the last year so it doesn't really bother me anymore, I here what robotaz is saying though even if some thicker bubble wrap was used around the outer box that would be ideal.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Btw beautiful chrono robotaz. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> The only complaint I have, and it's minor, is a big dent in the top if the outer box from sending it in an envelope.


In my view , your 'product' arrived damaged , you should at least ask them for a replacement and see where it gets you 

Or use it as ammo for that strap discount (maybe even approaching zero ?? ) , not as described


----------



## chbx (Sep 9, 2013)

esq3585 said:


> Chbx I think robotaz is saying this due to the white outer box actually being quite a nice item with the Steinhart logo, two of my outer boxes have been mashed up on arrival at first i was a bit miffed but tbh they are packed away and haven't been looked at for the last year so it doesn't really bother me anymore, I here what robotaz is saying though even if some thicker bubble wrap was used around the outer box that would be ideal.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


i think that's their purpose: protect whats inside.


----------



## kauaijim (May 12, 2013)

A watch mailed or shipped any distance should be sent in a box, not an envelop. Most microbrands (Steinhart isn't) ship in Pelican-like waterproof plastic boxes with an outer cardboard shipping box. See Hexa, TWCO, or Obris-Morgan. Dagaz ships in the same way. A crushed box and the wrong strap...unacceptable except to fanboys.


----------



## esq3585 (Jun 10, 2011)

Steinhart class the white box as just a shipping box , I have asked them about the damage in the past and that was the reply I got from them.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## esq3585 (Jun 10, 2011)

I.e. this is the black version of the white shipping box but the actual watch box is inside it, although this one wasn't bubble wrapped it was inside another cardboard box unlike my others maybe due to the fact it was the triton bronze that was inside it









Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

The white box with the logo needs to be intact and undamaged for a variety of reasons.

I'm saying that, yes, if they want to ship in envelopes then it should come in an outer box to receive pounding from travel.

The best solution is to send it in a proper shipping box.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

chbx said:


> just out if couriosity: who cares for outer boxes?
> 
> are you really saying they should put the *outer* box which contains the box the watch is in in an extra box?


The outer box being bashed wrecks presentation and hurts resale.


----------



## esq3585 (Jun 10, 2011)

Steinhart class the white box as the shipping box to be thrown away , not a collectable part of the product though.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## chbx (Sep 9, 2013)

you want a box to protect the box that protects the the box the watch is in? ... seriously???

i'm no fanboy for sure (and maybe that's why i don't care for the box) but i like to think of myself as a person that wants our world to exist a little longer...


----------



## esq3585 (Jun 10, 2011)

I want a box within a box within a box within a box is it too much to ask? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

chbx said:


> you want a box to protect the box that protects the the box the watch is in? ... seriously???
> 
> i'm no fanboy for sure (and maybe that's why i don't care for the box) but i like to think of myself as a person that wants our world to exist a little longer...


Yes I expect the outer box that was shipped in an envelope, and damaged, to not be damaged. Call me crazy.

Actually that's a joke. Nobody wants the presentation boxes trashed, except chbx apparently.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

esq3585 said:


> Steinhart class the white box as the shipping box to be thrown away , not a collectable part of the product though.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


I'm not questioning you, but I think there's a miscommunication on that, surely.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

esq3585 said:


> I want a box within a box within a box within a box is it too much to ask?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


C'mon guys. Every watch company has an outer box that is part of their presentation. Rolex ones sell for major $$$ because they matter to people. I'm not bent about it, but I do think they should ship in a box like everyone else so that customers don't open the package to the Steinhart name and logo bashed in.


----------



## chbx (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> C'mon guys. Every watch company has an outer box that is part of their presentation. Rolex ones sell for major $$$ because they matter to people. I'm not bent about it, but I do think they should ship in a box like everyone else so that customers don't open the package to the Steinhart name and logo bashed in.


If it wasn't part of the product presentation/opening experience, then it's be made of brown recycled cardboard , it isn't.

If they don't know their product is getting bashed , then they can't do anything to change matters

You should let them know the couriers have let them down , the couriers will then say well it's not packed right, then given enough instances Steinhart should address the issue by double boxing it.


----------



## chbx (Sep 9, 2013)

watchma said:


> If it wasn't part of the product presentation/opening experience, then it's be made of brown recycled cardboard , it isn't.
> 
> If they don't know their product is getting bashed , then they can't do anything to change matters
> 
> You should let them know the couriers have let them down , the couriers will then say well it's not packed right, then given enough instances Steinhart should address the issue by double boxing it.


you would argue against a brown recycled cardboard too... just imagine it's a nicely done transport box that contains the box containing the watch


----------



## esq3585 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hello .
the box is not a decoration, just a package. Still, if it is important for you we can send you an empty box (but not with a courier, with normal post and not insured).
.
Best regards,
.
Katharina Keller
Steinhart Watches
phon:.. +49 (0) 821 - 5433800
fax:..... +49 (0) 821 - 5433801
http:// www.steinhartwatches.de
E-Mail: [email protected]

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## esq3585 (Jun 10, 2011)

The offending item









Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## chbx (Sep 9, 2013)

esq3585 said:


> Hello .
> the box is not a decoration, just a package. Still, if it is important for you we can send you an empty box (but not with a courier, with normal post and not insured).
> .
> Best regards,
> ...


wow.. wouldn't expect that. but that's +1 for steinhart.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

esq3585 said:


> Hello .
> the box is not a decoration, just a package. Still, if it is important for you we can send you an empty box (but not with a courier, with normal post and not insured).
> .
> Best regards,
> ...


I appreciate the gesture, but it would be a colossal waste of resources at this point.

I would like to find out how to get the black strap that the description said the watch came with.

I realize that there are many CS issues that Steinhart is struggling with, but the backlogs and wrong descriptions need work, too.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

chbx said:


> you would argue against a brown recycled cardboard too... just imagine it's a nicely done transport box that contains the box containing the watch


Or a shipping box like every other watch on planet Earth comes in. I realize that shipping in a loose slip is not a big deal to you, but NOBODY does it. It IS strange.


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

What is going on here...? Fella's, this idea that EVERY other watch company sends their watches in another watch box is not an accurate one i'd reckon, confidently. 

If anyone wants another box surrounding the white box which by the way is the shipping box then ask for it. Your watch, it's box & then the white box that surrounds it will arrive without any blemish, maybe........................


----------



## esmarquette (Apr 9, 2012)

To digress from the 'boxing' match, my OVM ordered 27 Sep got tracking info sent today. Unfortunately I'm headed overseas tomorrow for 60 days, but will have a Christmas present waiting when I return I suppose... 

However planned to buy a Sinn 856 utc at the end of the year, and two German grails at once might be overkill, and a dangerous precedent to set for myself and my wallet... So you might see the unopened OVM I the sales forum soon, as painful as that might be.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Riker said:


> What is going on here...? Fella's, this idea that EVERY other watch company sends their watches in another watch box is not an accurate one i'd reckon, confidently.
> 
> If anyone wants another box surrounding the white box which by the way is the shipping box then ask for it. Your watch, it's box & then the white box that surrounds it will arrive without any blemish, maybe........................


Fair enough. That was a generalization. However, I have bought probably 100 watches and not one came in an envelope except Steinharts. I don't remember if my other two Steinharts came in a proper shipping box or not, but I can say for sure that they didn't arrive beaten up.

Aside from the wrong strap and the battered box, it's in excellent condition, gained 1.5 seconds in 24 hours, and all of the hands line up. I'd say that's as much as I can ask for as far as the actual head goes. For that, I'm happy. Now to figure out how to get the correct strap for it.


----------



## iggu74 (Jun 5, 2013)

The Steinhart watches represents great value, but at some point, to adress these issues that keeps coming up, will affect the pricing to correct.
I love the pricepoint they have at the moment, and would hate to see prices being adjusted - so yes, I rather "live" with the shortcomings (?) and get a great value watch,
but I can see if others feel they need better service etc. - the price will eventually be affected by the increasing demands.

Am I wrong?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

iggu74 said:


> The Steinhart watches represents great value, but at some point, to adress these issues that keeps coming up, will affect the pricing to correct.
> I love the pricepoint they have at the moment, and would hate to see prices being adjusted - so yes, I rather "live" with the shortcomings (?) and get a great value watch,
> but I can see if others feel they need better service etc. - the price will eventually be affected by the increasing demands.
> 
> Am I wrong?


You're probably right, but I wouldn't think so for a normal company. It seems certain gaps are built into Steinhart's business model, so if that's true, then yes the watches will cost more to bring everything up to par.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

mario24601 said:


> Finally got tracking just now for OVM ordered September 23! Was about to cancel order too  I might actually just flip it since for something else while waiting.


Yep, I ordered September 23 also, and I just got a tracking number. Here's what came up:

TRAVEL HISTORY:

10/08/2013 - Tuesday 6:03 amShipment information sent to FedEx



 

 That would be 15 days ago! I'm not sure what to make of it, but maybe more information will come available in a few days...

Anyone with experience with *FedEx International Priority* have any clue?


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

Two weeks sounds a bit wacky to me ?

Have you tried filling this in to see what you could expect ?
https://www.fedex.com/ratefinder/home?source=gh&cc=gb&language=en

Also you could talk to Steinhart as the shipper , they may be able to find more info out


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

watchma said:


> Two weeks sounds a bit wacky to me ?
> 
> Have you tried filling this in to see what you could expect ?
> https://www.fedex.com/ratefinder/home?source=gh&cc=gb&language=en
> ...


I tried filling in the form, but it didn't give a delivery time estimate.

My guess would be that the FedEx form was probably submitted on the 8th, and it's either been in customs, or 'packaging' since then. Then when customs (or 'packaging') released the package, Steinhart sent me the tracking number... This, based on the following message in their e-mail:

*
ATTENTION: Tracking numbers for shippments within Europe will become activ after 24 hours after receipt of this email, only. Due to customs issues, shippments outside of Europe can be tracked after 48 hours, only.*

Of course, this could also mean the package is JUST NOW going to customs!o|

I might just give Steinhart a call in the morning...:-d


----------



## kauaijim (May 12, 2013)

My shipping information was sent to FedEx on 10/07 but the actual shipping occurred yesterday. My OVM is somewhere in Italy, resting in it's envelope, waiting for the next plane out and hoping not to be crushed. Since I was expecting delivery around Thanksgiving, I'm pleased.

Addendum: 10/24/2013: OVM arrived today, 31 days after order was made. Everything seems in perfect condition. Put it on a Hexa grey rubber strap and it looks great. Let hope continue for the Steinhart brand!


----------



## cwehr1 (Dec 11, 2010)

Steinhart received my payment on October 3, 2013. Just got my the email with the tracking ID. I checked delivery date and it said Oct. 23, 2013. I checked later on in the day today, and the estimated date of arrival is now N/A. So I will check again tomorrow and hopefully have a shipping day for my OVM.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I placed my first order direct with Steinhart for a bronze Nav B-Uhr on Oct. 20 and received a confirmation from them that it would take 5-8 business days to pack and ship on Oct. 22 so not too bad as far as that goes. We'll see when I actually receive it.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

watchma said:


> Two weeks sounds a bit wacky to me ?
> 
> Have you tried filling this in to see what you could expect ?
> https://www.fedex.com/ratefinder/home?source=gh&cc=gb&language=en
> ...


I just talked to Steinhart about my order from Sept 23rd.

Apparently, my OVM is now making a SECOND trip to customs; they said a bunch of watches came back from customs earlier this month, and they had to send them back out a second time; so mine must have been one of those...hmmm..

At any rate, she said my FedEx tracking should resume tomorrow, since it was sent to customs (probably for the second time) yesterday...

*I know I paid for a vintage watch, but this only accelerates the aging process of the BUYER of the watch...*:-d......o|


----------



## kingfisher (Feb 8, 2009)

Ordered and paid on sept 22, notified 2 days ago to expect delivery today...pkg is in fedex memphis hub "clearance delayed" due to not having watch worksheet from steinhart!!!! Delivery now says "NA". Incredibly frustrated in PA


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

dougiedude said:


> I just talked to Steinhart about my order from Sept 23rd.
> 
> Apparently, my OVM is now making a SECOND trip to customs; they said a bunch of watches came back from customs earlier this month, and they had to send them back out a second time; so mine must have been one of those...hmmm..
> 
> ...


Sad but true the process ages you in dog years .. hang in there

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

TatsNGuns said:


> Sad but true the process ages you in dog years .. hang in there
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the sympathy, but I guess I've adjusted OK... since placing the order, I bought a few others to take my mind off of the Ocean Vintage Marine:









It's all perfectly normal behavior..., right? :-s:think::-!


----------



## esq3585 (Jun 10, 2011)

dougiedude said:


> Thanks for the sympathy, but I guess I've adjusted OK... since placing the order, I bought a few others to take my mind off of the Ocean Vintage Marine:
> 
> View attachment 1261095
> 
> ...


Beauty of a Benarus.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

dougiedude said:


> Thanks for the sympathy, but I guess I've adjusted OK... since placing the order, I bought a few others to take my mind off of the Ocean Vintage Marine:
> 
> View attachment 1261095
> 
> ...


Lol normal for us watch crack heads yes. Its funny you can do allot of stuff while waiting for steinhart to arrive. Order and receive few other branded watches , read War and peace , learn how to needle point , go through a full language using rositastone system.

Ps love the new bronze

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

esq3585 said:


> Beauty of a Benarus.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Thanks, man. It really has made me mostly forget about (though it's hard to tell from my recent posts), the OVM wait...


----------



## RejZoR (May 12, 2010)

Woohoo, got e-mail from Steinhart that my package is on the way to my address. I've setup the FedEx tracking to see where the package is located. Can't wait


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

RejZoR said:


> Woohoo, got e-mail from Steinhart that my package is on the way to my address. I've setup the FedEx tracking to see where the package is located. Can't wait


Congrats! When did you place your order? They confirmed my order on October 22 but no shipping notice yet.


----------



## RejZoR (May 12, 2010)

I've made the wire transfer payment on 8th October. It was confirmed 1 or 2 days later.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

RejZoR said:


> I've made the wire transfer payment on 8th October. It was confirmed 1 or 2 days later.


Wow, 3 weeks to ship. In the confirmation it said 5-8 business days but it sounds like I'll actually be waiting until mid-November. Good thing I can be patient... I think...


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

It's here!

Originally ordered 36 days ago, and we'll worth the wait...this one is more beautiful than I thought... a real keeper..👍!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

dougiedude said:


> It's here!
> 
> Originally ordered 36 days ago, and we'll worth the wait...this one is more beautiful than I thought... a real keeper..!


Congrats and let's see some pics!


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Since you asked:








Quickie iPhone shots at Party City.. It's on a C&B calfskin


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Congrats

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## rforeman0524 (Oct 7, 2013)

I paid for mine on October 7th and it got confirmed on October 22nd. 5-8 business days but I think I'm going to have to wait until mid November too. I just really want my Ocean 1 already...I hope it's well worth the wait.


----------



## RejZoR (May 12, 2010)

Got the Ocean One Black today. And only thing that i can say is that its a thing of beauty. It's absolutely flawless in every single possible aspect. I actually wonder how they paint the markers and hands. With lume "inkjet" printers? There is not a single tiny smudge over the silver details. It's just mindblowing. 
Took nearly a full month from order to getting the item, but the wait was more than worth it.


----------



## Diegos (May 30, 2013)

I placed an order today for the OVM 1, I'll post back whenever I hear from Steinhart.


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

I placed an order for a Marine Chronometer on Oct. 29 and received the tracking number today.


----------



## Makhno (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi Folks, placed an order for an Ocean One Black in oct 24, paid on oct 29, can't wait to get the tracking number and join the club


----------



## The Falcon (Oct 18, 2013)

Diegos said:


> I placed an order today for the OVM 1, I'll post back whenever I hear from Steinhart.


As did I. Paid via paypal as well.

I am hoping to see it before Christmas, and in saleable condition. It's seems Steinhart is somewhat of a victim of their own success at the moment. I've seen on Facebook their new site is under construction, so this should not last forever.


----------



## burritophile (Sep 28, 2013)

About how long of a wait for delivery to USA after the delivery information was sent?


----------



## Diegos (May 30, 2013)

The Falcon said:


> As did I. Paid via paypal as well.
> 
> I am hoping to see it before Christmas, and in saleable condition. It's seems Steinhart is somewhat of a victim of their own success at the moment. I've seen on Facebook their new site is under construction, so this should not last forever.


I haven't checked their FB page but just as you said. I'd live to get to before Christmas. "Fingers crossed."


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

burritophile said:


> About how long of a wait for delivery to USA after the delivery information was sent?


Got it on second day after got email.


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Once FedEx have picked up the package from Steinhart US delivery usually takes no longer than 2-3 days.



burritophile said:


> About how long of a wait for delivery to USA after the delivery information was sent?


----------



## milesbeyond (Oct 21, 2013)

This is pretty remarkable for delivery all the way from Germany.

*Thursday, 10/31 @ 9:30am PST (5:30pm German time)* - Placed order for OVM and paid immediately via PayPal
*Monday, 11/4 @ 12:40am PST (9:30am German time) *- Received "payment confirmation" from Steinhart saying they need 5-8 days to pack and they'll send tracking whenever it's ready. Didn't think much of this and figured it'd still take a couple weeks (or at least 5-8 days)
*Tuesday, 11/5 @ 6am PST (3pm German Time) *- Received shipping confirmation with tracking #. Fedex tracking says "Shipment info sent" as of this morning from Germany. But claims it will be delivered to me in Seattle, WA tomorrow, 11/6.

I'm taking that with a grain of salt as the email says to wait 48 hours for shipping info to update, but if that is true, wow. Unbelievable. For those that have ordered, did you guys have to sign for it? Fedex delivers when I'm at work so I'm just curious if I need to leave a note or something.



Riker said:


> Once FedEx have picked up the package from Steinhart US delivery usually takes no longer than 2-3 days.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Yes need to sign. I would not want them to leave at door unless you live in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Diegos (May 30, 2013)

milesbeyond said:


> This is pretty remarkable for delivery all the way from Germany.
> 
> *Thursday, 10/31 @ 9:30am PST (5:30pm German time)* - Placed order for OVM and paid immediately via PayPal
> *Monday, 11/4 @ 12:40am PST (9:30am German time) *- Received "payment confirmation" from Steinhart saying they need 5-8 days to pack and they'll send tracking whenever it's ready. Didn't think much of this and figured it'd still take a couple weeks (or at least 5-8 days)
> ...


Woah! I payed via Paypal on Saturday night, I still haven't received a payment confirmation


----------



## Red Acted (Nov 5, 2013)

I ve just joined {first post !}
to say -
I did the same, paid with Paypal on Saturday night and I ve had an E mail with the 5-8 days mentioned so maybe you need to chase up your order.
Not my first Steinhart but first buying from source .


----------



## sennaster (Dec 13, 2011)

Diegos said:


> Woah! I payed via Paypal on Saturday night, I still haven't received a payment confirmation


i paid via paypal on friday night and received my confirmation this morning at 3am EST


----------



## Diegos (May 30, 2013)

I guess I'll have to be patient


----------



## Makhno (Aug 20, 2013)

Got the tracking number, can't wait to get my ocean one black!


----------



## marco escobar (Feb 28, 2010)

Your extremely lucky. Ive tried for the better part of last six months trying to place an order with no luck. All I get are out of stock replies. Ive just about given up on this brand.



Makhno said:


> Got the tracking number, can't wait to get my ocean one black!


----------



## Diegos (May 30, 2013)

Still nothing, I sent an e-mail tonight to see whats going on.


----------



## Makhno (Aug 20, 2013)

Which model you tried to order?


----------



## Makhno (Aug 20, 2013)

So... I've received my Steinhart Ocean 1 Black, Which i'm super happy with, Paid about 100USD taxes, But... I had to pay to fedex in my country, about 50USD to get the watch (Fedex wanted a 70 usd more, but i fought with them on the phone al day long... so "only" 50USD), that after paying about 40USD for shipping to Steinhart.. So i was wondering did something of this sort ever happen the anyone? is there something i can do? my logic is that i have to pay only taxes, hence i paid already for the shipping, i love my new watch, but the Fedex experience, put a big dent in the happiness, of the new watch. thanks for all, if any replays


----------



## Diegos (May 30, 2013)

Makhno said:


> Which model you tried to order?


The OVM!

Apparently my watch will be shipped tomorrow


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Makhno said:


> So i was wondering did something of this sort ever happen the anyone?


It would help if you mentioned which country you live in. Otherwise, yes, it's completely normal to get surcharges from FedEx. You paid for shipping in advance, not whatever import taxes and duties your country will want on the watch. Steinhart, nor any other manufacturer, will cover your local taxes and duties. If you have any cause for complaint about this you need to direct it to your country's government.


----------



## Makhno (Aug 20, 2013)

Uwe W. said:


> It would help if you mentioned which country you live in. Otherwise, yes, it's completely normal to get surcharges from FedEx. You paid for shipping in advance, not whatever import taxes and duties your country will want on the watch. Steinhart, nor any other manufacturer, will cover your local taxes and duties. If you have any cause for complaint about this you need to direct it to your country's government.


im from israel... and i have no problems with taxes and duties, i was just wondering, if anyone had to pay so much more to Fedex aside from taxes and duties...


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Makhno said:


> im from israel... and i have no problems with taxes and duties, i was just wondering, if anyone had to pay so much more to Fedex aside from taxes and duties...


The FedEx shipping charge that you paid Steinhart is the same as what most of us have to pay. And believe it or not, the other charges from FedEx, their collection of taxes and duties for the Israeli government, is less than what we pay in Canada. I've love to get away with just an extra $50 charge (or even $70) when the FedEx man knocks on the door.


----------



## Srben (Oct 1, 2013)

U.S. Steinhart owners,

I just ordered a OB1. How much did you have to pay over the cost of the watch and the 30 Eur. shipping? What are our other fees and charges?


----------



## mlb212 (Sep 17, 2013)

Srben said:


> U.S. Steinhart owners, I just ordered a OB1. How much did you have to pay over the cost of the watch and the 30 Eur. shipping? What are our other fees and charges?


Congrats. FedEx duty/customs charge ~$16 (USA)


----------



## Diegos (May 30, 2013)

I recibes an email today saying the watch has shipped. Oddly enough I never got a payment received confirmation. But it doesn't matter!


----------



## modsupremo (Aug 17, 2013)

Ordered my Ocean One GMT's on the 9th of November and got a confirmation of my orders the very same day. Today I got my FedEx tracking number! I am happy with the speed and I was expecting shipping to take longer. From what I heard, Steinhart just very recently moved to another newly built headquarters and they are still in the process of getting organised and settled. So far, very good communication and swift correspondences, and I am positive that all will go well with my orders...


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

modsupremo, congrats....

Regarding Steinharts new HQ, that is still under construction & will not be completed till early in 2014.....









Recently taken pic



modsupremo said:


> Ordered my Ocean One GMT's on the 9th of November and got a confirmation of my orders the very same day. Today I got my FedEx tracking number! I am happy with the speed and I was expecting shipping to take longer. From what I heard, Steinhart just very recently moved to another newly built headquarters and they are still in the process of getting organised and settled. So far, very good communication and swift correspondences, and I am positive that all will go well with my orders...


----------



## modsupremo (Aug 17, 2013)

Ow, thanks for the info Riker! I thought all the while that the new HQ was already completed! All the same, that's what must have kept them busy and having to redirect some preciuos manpower to. As I said, I am very satified with the communication and the service! I can't wait to get my watches!


----------



## baltrack (Mar 11, 2012)

ordered a limited edition marine around the world on january 2013. Release was scheduled on spring....and still waiting !!
Never had any email from steinhart to tell me about delays. I sent em 2 emails, first one got no answer. The reply i had for the second one was "your watch is currently on process, and should be ready to ship by the end of october"....

nothing new till then.

I got all the informations from fellow member permidal. Thanks a lot dude, without you i would have asked for a refund long time ago.

Now let´s hope the watch will be nice, at least.


----------



## Watchnut12 (Sep 2, 2013)

I clicked this link too see what all the hypes about with Steinhart... To read this was nuts!!! You have been waiting for one YEAR??!! I `would of demanded my money back!! 
I can't think of one good reason a company that makes watches like Steinhart would make a customer wait that long for his watch!! NUTS!! Is this Breguet with one of the custom order watches?? LMAO



baltrack said:


> ordered a limited edition marine around the world on january 2013. Release was scheduled on spring....and still waiting !!
> Never had any email from steinhart to tell me about delays. I sent em 2 emails, first one got no answer. The reply i had for the second one was "your watch is currently on process, and should be ready to ship by the end of october"....
> 
> nothing new till then.
> ...


----------



## baltrack (Mar 11, 2012)

it is a limited edition, and they had to wait until all they were all booked. It took 5 months i heard. Then i heard they changed their HQ, and it delayed the process....


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

baltrack, it can be frustrating having to wait for the completion of a forum watch project but that isn't at all unusual. Being that the watch in question is a Limited edition model being produced for the Russian forum, not the WUS Steinhart forum I do not understand why you vent your concerns on delays with it production here. It has nothing to do with WUS & any question of it's status & ongoing production should be directed to the appropriate person co-ordinating this with Steinhart on the Russian forum. That is the person Steinhart is dealing with regarding this project & any answers can be found via them in the first instance.

As a Limited edition forum model there will always be delays (no matter the brand) & history, as mentioned on numerous occasions throughout WUS certainly proves that. So much goes into the whole process of producing a limited edition forum watch that delays are always going to be inevitable & should be expected & all of that is before the lengthy process of co-ordinating all of the potential customers. Not an easy job to do from both sides.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Does Steinhart usually take a while to actually send out a package once they send shipping notification? I received shipping notification on Friday with a FedEx tracking number that said it should deliver today. But as of today Steinhart still has not given the package to FedEx. I e-mailed them but it took about 4 or 5 days to get a response last time so I wanted to see if anyone else has seen this before.


----------



## mithrilG60 (Mar 21, 2010)

SteamJ said:


> Does Steinhart usually take a while to actually send out a package once they send shipping notification? I received shipping notification on Friday with a FedEx tracking number that said it should deliver today. But as of today Steinhart still has not given the package to FedEx. I e-mailed them but it took about 4 or 5 days to get a response last time so I wanted to see if anyone else has seen this before.


Steinhart processes items for shipment throughout the week, which includes submitting shipping info to FedEx, however they do not have daily courier pickup. FedEx takes possession of shipments every Tuesday. FedEx's delivery estimate is only valid once they have the parcel in their system. Typically it's 2 days transit to most North American destinations assuming no holdups in customs so you should have your watch on Thursday or Friday this week. From past threads the only time there's holdup with US customs is if they can't determine the value for duty assessment at which point you just need to give them a rough break down in percentage of how much the individual components of the watch (ie. movement, case and strap) is worth.


----------



## pwr2blv (Apr 24, 2013)

Glad to hear this... I, too, received shipping notification from Steinhart last week (Wednesday) but still no movement on from FedEx (has not been given the parcel, only shipping information). I emailed this morning to follow up, but I should have been more patient!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

mithrilG60 said:


> Steinhart processes items for shipment throughout the week, which includes submitting shipping info to FedEx, however they do not have daily courier pickup. FedEx takes possession of shipments every Tuesday. FedEx's delivery estimate is only valid once they have the parcel in their system. Typically it's 2 days transit to most North American destinations assuming no holdups in customs so you should have your watch on Thursday or Friday this week. From past threads the only time there's holdup with US customs is if they can't determine the value for duty assessment at which point you just need to give them a rough break down in percentage of how much the individual components of the watch (ie. movement, case and strap) is worth.


Good info. Thanks. I can be patient now that I know what's standard for them.


----------



## trevisaa (Jul 11, 2013)

After a few months of consideration I finally decided to make the jump to the Ocean 1. I have two buddies who have purchased Steinhart's within the last year. When I showed them my payment confirmation email they both thought it was peculiar that Steinhart mentioned it would take 5-8 days for packing due to high demand. I was wondering if anyone else has encountered this same message, and if it they knew what impact it might have on my order?

I attached a screenshot of my email from Steinhart. Thanks in advance for any insight. I can't wait to receive my new Ocean 1!


----------



## mithrilG60 (Mar 21, 2010)

That's their standard message once you've completed payment, I got the same one yesterday for my Apollon order. I interpret this email as their method of communicating and managing customer expectations given that there have been some complaints in the past regarding no communication between the request for payment invoice and shipping. Online shopping has raised the expectation, especially in North America, is that orders will be shipped out instantly upon payment. That may work for large online retailers like Amazon, but it's not the case in most of the world and especially not with smaller retailers such as Steinhart. 

Steinhart does not (to the best of my knowledge) have a large shipping/receiving/processing department, nor do they have daily courier pickup. They process orders throughout the week and drop off a weeks worth at a time to FedEx every Tuesday. You will likely receive a shipping notification later this week indicating the order has been processed, however the deliver estimate doesn't become accurate until FedEx actually receives the parcel into their system. Transit time is usually approx 48 hours to anywhere in North America.


----------



## trevisaa (Jul 11, 2013)

Awesome, thanks for the input! I'm hoping to take delivery before Christmas, anytime before that would be great.

Thanks again!


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Spot on.......



mithrilG60 said:


> That's their standard message once you've completed payment, I got the same one yesterday for my Apollon order. I interpret this email as their method of communicating and managing customer expectations given that there have been some complaints in the past regarding no communication between the request for payment invoice and shipping. Online shopping has raised the expectation, especially in North America, is that orders will be shipped out instantly upon payment. That may work for large online retailers like Amazon, but it's not the case in most of the world and especially not with smaller retailers such as Steinhart.
> 
> Steinhart does not (to the best of my knowledge) have a large shipping/receiving/processing department, nor do they have daily courier pickup. They process orders throughout the week and drop off a weeks worth at a time to FedEx every Tuesday. You will likely receive a shipping notification later this week indicating the order has been processed, however the deliver estimate doesn't become accurate until FedEx actually receives the parcel into their system. Transit time is usually approx 48 hours to anywhere in North America.


----------

